# Reparación display de autostereo



## follow7 (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola.
Tengo un problema con el display de un autostereo. El mismo se astilló como se puede ver en la foto, pero el autostereo funciona perfectamente, solo que el display perdió la retroiluminación y solo se puede ver cuando todo está oscuro. Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de repararlo, aunque sea colocando una retroiluminación aparte, dado que no se consigue esta pieza por ningún sitio.
Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Si se puede si por atras se puede poner un lámina opca que se ilumine con unos leds


----------



## follow7 (Ene 5, 2019)

Donde se consigue esa lamina? Tiene algun nombre en especial?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Se las consigue en algunas tiedas de electrónica


----------



## follow7 (Ene 5, 2019)

El problema se agravó porque de tanto armar y desarmar se cortaron algunas pistas del flex y ahora la pantalla no se ve


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2019)

Pues entonces ya...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2019)

La mejor solución para arreglar auto estéreos dañados es cambiarlos por uno nuevo.
Hay unos chinos que abriéndolos se da uno cuenta que sus componentes son buenos.
A bajo precio.


----------



## follow7 (Ene 5, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> La mejor solución para arreglar auto estéreos dañados es cambiarlos por uno nuevo.
> Hay unos chinos que abriéndolos se da uno cuenta que sus componentes son buenos.
> A bajo precio.


No es una opción cambiarlo, quisiera repararlo porque no es modelo conseguible y he probado muchísimos estereos, este es el que elegí por su sonido. Se habrán cortado 4 o 5 pistas que son muy finas, hay algún método efectivo para volver a unirlas? El flex es tan delgado que si utilizo un soldador probablemente se derrita y quede aún peor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2019)

Comprá un estéreo igual quemado . . .


----------



## follow7 (Ene 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comprá un estéreo igual quemado . . .



Hasta el momento no pude encontrar ninguno, el modelo es Eclipse CD5030


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2019)

Pero 
¿ apoco tiene sonidos de roble con bajos de caoba y medios de es esmeralda?

Yo he destapado y reparado varios auto estéreos y la mayoría traen las mismas tripas.


----------



## follow7 (Ene 6, 2019)

Serán las tripas parecidas pero el sonido y las opciones de ecualización varían de una fuente a otra. En fin, para reparar un flex de pistas ultra finas conviene soldar? La pintura de plata no la veo viable, ya que habría problemas con las pistas que están intactas debido a la cercanía entre pistas y al ser tan finas, la pintura de plata no habría manera de aplicarla manualmente.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 6, 2019)

Yo he reparado soldando con hilos de cobre esmaltado pero es más fácil cambiar piezas de autoestéreos de deshuese que si hay lugares donde venden de deshuese.

O más fácil cambialo.
No creo que la ecualización sea bárbara hay 2 ecualizadores en un chip medios y agudos ó bajos medios y agudos generalmente son chips de la familia TDA y de salida de audio generalmente son amplificadores de la familia TDA 738x

Son casi todos buenos solo que algunos varían en el chip de ecualizador y algunos tienen esa función horrible de loudnes


----------



## follow7 (Ene 6, 2019)

Este tiene ecualizador de 7 bandas con posibilidad de elegir la frecuencia en cada banda y variar Q, time-alignment, además de que cada fuente tiene de por si su sonido característico. Lástima que no se consigan repuestos. La única manera de ver las pistas es con un aumento x4


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 6, 2019)

follow7 dijo:


> Perdon, quise decir que debido a la cercanía entre pistas y al ser tan finas, la pintura de plata no habría manera de aplicarla manualmente.


Hola, no es posible reparar un flex de LCD, al menos manualmente. La opción práctica es cambiar el panel LCD. Si intentas repararlo sólo acelerarás el proceso a la total destrucción.


----------



## follow7 (Ene 6, 2019)

Cada panel LCD está diseñado por el fabricante, cierto? Es decir, no puedo colocar uno cuyos pines sean compatibles entre sí pero que pertenezca a otro modelo y cuya visualización en pantalla es distinta...
Si no es posible manualmente, hay alguna técnica para realizarlo de todas maneras? Alguno tiene información de algún técnico de Argentina que realice esta reparación? Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2019)

Date una vuelta por las casas que venden e instalan autoestéreos , quizás consigas alguno con las salidas quemadas , que es la falla mas común y los descartan . . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 6, 2019)

casi diario me toca ver cosas destruidas "reparaciones DIY" por los manotas que por querer hacer la reparación terminan destruyendo todo.
¿por que no subes foto de la destrucción?

solo así podemos decir eso si sirve o bótalo a la basura.
nunca he visto un autoestereo de 7 bandas me suena a esos autoestereos de pantalla grande chinos que por dentro traen los famosos chips ecualizadores TDA y un TDA7388 o el TDA7386.

hay flexores que se pueden sustituir por completo.

solo viendo fotos del daño puedo evaluar el daño.
ya vi la foto es que en el celular no me aparecía se ve bastante feo el daño, pero no todo esta perdido solo busca la caratula, en los tianguis o mercados ambulantes luego venden caratulas de uso "de los amantes de lo ajeno" y las encuentras o en donde venden autoestereos o piezas de deshuese, me cae que si la encuentras


----------



## follow7 (Ene 8, 2019)

Voy a intentar encontrar en algún desguace aunque dudo que lo encuentre ya que no es una marca conocida y mucho menos un modelo conocido. Dejo adjunta una foto que saqué utilizando un microscopio


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 8, 2019)

Por
¿Por qué no tenemos botón me asombra o me entristece?

Eso ya no queda ni soldando con hilos de cobre.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 8, 2019)

Viendo, cómo está dañado el vidrio del panel, no me preocupan esas pistas cortadas.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 8, 2019)

aqui venden uno igual te interesa.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 8, 2019)

lo que es no buscar, yo estoy seguro que uno encuentra el celular de mi señora exploto un diodo y le hizo un hoyo a la tarjeta lógica del teléfono display batería y demás funcionaba solo era buscar uno igualito y lo encontré uno todo chicharrón pero funcionaba la tarjeta solo era cambiar y ya.

lo mismo necesitas uno igual solo que no te pases de manotas


----------



## follow7 (Ene 9, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Viendo, cómo está dañado el vidrio del panel, no me preocupan esas pistas cortadas.


El display sigue funcionando aunque esté trizado


ninodeves dijo:


> aqui venden uno igual te interesa.


En las respuestas dice que ya no vive en el país, ya busqué en muchísimos sitios y consulté a varias personas del rubro, es inconseguible...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2019)

Pues ya tíralo y pon otro.
Dudo que sonaba inigualable con bajos de caoba , matices turquesa y bocinas con como de piel de tortuga albina.
Casi todos suenan igual aunque tengan 3 bandas, un buen sonido también lo hace el sellado de las puertas y muchos etc . Más que el radio


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 10, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Pues ya tíralo y pon otro.
> Dudo que sonaba inigualable con bajos de caoba , matices turquesa y bocinas con como de piel de tortuga albina.
> Casi todos suenan igual aunque tengan 3 bandas, un buen sonido también lo hace el sellado de las puertas y muchos etc . Más que el radio



Pues si,un buen sonido lo hacen unos buenos altavoces,porque por lo demás como dices,son todos parecidos sino iguales.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 10, 2019)

Es lo que yo digo un buen bafle suena que hasta uno siente un orgasmo acústico, un lm386 con harto ruido sonará bien en un buen bafle como un amplificador decente.
De qué sirve tanto Hi-fi si estamos sordos.

Ahora un buen amplificador sonará bien si tiene un buen bafle y lo complementa un buen ecualizador tener muchas bandas no ayuda mucho si no sabes que es la frecuencia de corte .
Con 3 diría que es suficiente.

Ahora hay radios chinos que traen componentes TDA muy buenos a buen precio lo único que no traen son CD, calidad de plásticos y ser de marca desconocida.

Lo que si son buenos es que son de componentes genéricos y fáciles de arreglar.


----------

